# Worst day ever



## Tim Hick (Dec 27, 2009)

I took my dogs out to a new barn today. Not to far from the barn was pond. Well I set the dogs loose in the barn and right away they hit a tunnel that had a **** in it. They were fighting for minute or two and then everything went silent. I thought what the hell is going on here. Then I hear they are outside running and barking. I rushed outside to get a look of what was going on and they were chasing a big boar ****. They were right on his ass the whole time. The **** would stop to fight for a second to try and shake the dogs off but when I would get close to them he would bolt again. I tried all I could to call them off and catch them because they were headed towards the pond and with it warming up a bit I did not want them on the ice. To late, they hit the ice and caught the ****, I went to make my way out on the ice to get them and throw the **** back on shore but when I did I hit a spot that gave way and in I went. I was up to my waste in water. I got out and when I went to look back where they were fighting the **** all three of them were gone. I seen the hole in the ice where they had went through. My buddy was there with me and he said when his grandpa dug the pond he dug it 15 feet deep. I tried making it back out there to the hole they went in at and I fell in again. Today is the worst day I have ever had in my life. I really feel like I had lost my kids. I tryed everything I could to save em, but I just couldn't get to them. They were going to be gerat dogs.


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

what? omg IM so sorry....


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm so sorry Tim.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Damn. I'm sorry to hear that man.


----------



## Tim Hick (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah they were great dogs, as well as great family pets. They will be missed. I will have to pick up and start all over again, but it will not be the same without these two. It bothers me more that they were young and just getting started. But they died doing what they loved.

Thank you guys for the kind words.

Tim


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I am SO sorry to hear this......


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

That's beyond awful. I'm sorry.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Damn that's an awful way to lose them. I'm so sorry...


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jesus man, I am so sorry...


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

My sincerest condolences. I can't imagine what you are going through


----------



## xxxxxxxxKarina Scuckyte (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm really sorry. 

I almost lost my dog like that. Fortunately for me there was only one place with really thin ice and I could get to my dog. I don't know, how I imediately figured that I have to lie down and crawl and how did I manage to pull 110lbs out by the collar while lying on my stomach but my dog is with me. It could end just like your story.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

I had my "worst day ever" in summer 2008, it's still very fresh in my mind and I'm pretty sure I'll always carry it with me, it's exactly like the loss of a child, not something you ever really get over.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Dang very sorry for you loss shit


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. My condolences.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Tim a **** is something you have to be careful with as they can really do some damage. Sorry to hear about your deal...


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I came very close to the same thing happening once. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rick Cadez Jr. (Dec 1, 2009)

Very sad. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

That's terrible. Really really sad. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Unless you've seen it first hand, you cant imagine how formidable a fully mature male **** is.


----------



## Michele Fleury (Jun 4, 2009)

I can't even imagine losing 2 at once. Very sorry.........


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Drew Peirce said:


> Unless you've seen it first hand, you cant imagine how formidable a fully mature male **** is.


 
I have seen it many times and have also seen a 8lb Feril Mom Cat With Kittens Whip the shit out of a large Adult Racoon.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

What a tough break. Sorry for your loss.

DFrost


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my God, I can only dimly imagine your horror. I am so sorry.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

AWWWW, MAN. that just bites. losing one is bad enough, but both of 'em.....well, my sympathy (darn fearless terriers).


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Tim... that sucks the big one...

Sometimes bad shit happens to good people.... I am sorry you had to go through this. Hope you find some comfort somewhere.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

That sucks Tim, but it could be worse.

This guy and his dogs went through the ice and all died.

" The first Canadian to win the race was Bruce Johnson of Atlin B.C. in 1986. Tragedy struck the racing world with the untimely death of Bruce Johnson in November 1993."


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow, sorry for your loss but glad you did not join them for good.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

So sorry for your loss Tim, I just can't imaging the fealing of helplessness you must have had during this tragety. Someday you will get to hung them again.

Eddie


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ya know Tim, I'm kind of a battle scarred hard old dude who jokes around a lot and learns a lot on this forum. That horror story really moved me. Sorry!


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

My heart aches for you and those poor pups.


----------



## Terry Holstine (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok Tim, I feel your pain, now suck it up, get you some more dogs and move on. If thats the worst day in your life you are one lucky SOB.


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

David Feliciano said:


> My sincerest condolences. I can't imagine what you are going through


thats horrible,, i am sorry for your lose!!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

It is one of the hazards of doing certain things with dogs but it is still a tough deal.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

so sorry for your loss-I am sure you are heartsick, and not to make the tragedy of it all less, but as a ER/Trauma RN-I am glad you are ok-it could have gone very badly for you also


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

So Tragic, I am so sorry.


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't know what to say to make you feel better except I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

